# How do you show "three" with your fingers?



## Bullgrit (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you show "three" with 3 fingers: index, middle, ring.

Or do you show "three" with two fingers and thumb: thumb, index, middle.

Bullgrit


----------



## jonesy (Jun 6, 2011)

I voted index, middle, and ring. But actually, the most natural way for me is to use the index and middle finger of one hand, and the index finger of the other.

Is this an Inglorious Bastards question?


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 6, 2011)

> Is this an Inglorious Bastards question?



Haven't seen the movie. So, no. Just one of those random things.

Bullgrit


----------



## R-Hero (Jun 6, 2011)

I hold up the middle, ring and pinky. (Kinda like the O.K. sign)

I was stationed in Germany back in the late 80's and thats where I picked it up.

I've always thought the thumb on pinky was a little binding in spread of the fingers.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jun 6, 2011)

Index, middle, ring. Like the Boy Scout salute, although I never thought of it like that until just now.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 6, 2011)

index, middle, ring of course!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2011)

It depends- usually IMR (Boy Scout), but also MRP (OK) on occasion.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 6, 2011)

Index, middle and small finger. "Shocker" formation.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2011)

I tend to use Index, middle, and ring fingers.

I know several folks who are trained in American sign language, and for them it is thumb, index, and middle finger.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 6, 2011)

Umbran said:


> I tend to use Index, middle, and ring fingers.
> 
> I know several folks who are trained in American sign language, and for them it is thumb, index, and middle finger.




I used to do Index middle ring, then I started dating a deaf gal and switched to thumb, index, middle.  I never switched back because it is a much more natural gesture.  Especially if you've ever broken a finger/thumb or you have arthritis.


----------



## Janx (Jun 6, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> I used to do Index middle ring, then I started dating a deaf gal and switched to thumb, index, middle.  I never switched back because it is a much more natural gesture.  Especially if you've ever broken a finger/thumb or you have arthritis.




Thumb index middle.

I couldnt even fathom the other way.  I just tried it, and having to use my thumb to hold the pinky down was uncomfortable.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys need to hold down your pinky? I just put it down like any other finger.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Is this an Inglorious Bastards question?





Bullgrit said:


> Haven't seen the movie.




I do this.








Thought sometimes I do Thumb index middle.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 7, 2011)

When I am trying to show three (i.e. gesture across the room to my brother that I want three slices of pizza), I use index-middle-ring.

When I'm trying to show a count to three (i.e. gesture to my nephew that he has 3 seconds to stop what he's doing and i count off the numbers by raising each finger to emphasize the number) then I actually do index-middle-thumb


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 7, 2011)

I do it the standard American three middle fingers way, but altered it when I was stationed in Europe to the thumb +2 method so as not to offend anyone by accident. (good ambassadors and all that.)


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Same as Thunderfoot for me, index/middle/ring.  But when I lived in England, I used thumb/index/middle so as to not be confused when ordering at the pub.  Same for using two fingers.  In England I used thumb and index.  Using index and middle alone in England could be misconstrued as another gesture...


----------



## Janx (Jun 7, 2011)

jonesy said:


> You guys need to hold down your pinky? I just put it down like any other finger.




That might be an abnormal ability.

As I understand it, the pinky and ring finger tend to not be able to be moved independently.

Thus, for most people, to move the pinky, means the ring finger also moves, albeit to a lesser extent.  I can barely flex the pinky at the base of the hand without moving the ring finger.  The actual joints, is pretty much lock-step with each other.

So, to hold the ring finger up and pinky down, that movement is contrary, so the thumb is needed to hold the pinky down.

Another interesting hand thing, is I've heard that double-jointedness is a genetic deviation.  Allegedly its rare.  Yet I am apparently the only person on the planet whose thumb can NOT bend back farther than a straight line.  Nearly every other person I've met can bend their fingers back past the plane of their hand and their thumb tip curls back (not a straight line).


----------



## Dioltach (Jun 7, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> I do it the standard American three middle fingers way, but altered it when I was stationed in Europe to the thumb +2 method so as not to offend anyone by accident. (good ambassadors and all that.)




I've never come across any three-fingered gesture that might be construed as offensive. Aside from the British two-fingered gesture (which is easy enough to learn and so to avoid), I can only think of one offensive gesture involving fingers, and again, it's easy enough to avoid.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 7, 2011)

Janx said:


> That might be an abnormal ability.
> 
> As I understand it, the pinky and ring finger tend to not be able to be moved independently.



I guess, but my dad can do it too.

I just tried it the other way around, and it doesn't work. I can't move the ring finger without the pinky moving, but I can move my pinky without the ring finger moving.


----------



## Herschel (Jun 7, 2011)

Ring, Middle, Index with right hand, Middle, Ring, Pinky with left (less flexible) hand.


----------



## Super Pony (Jun 7, 2011)

I lightly tap the stable door thrice with one of my hooves.

If I had fingers I'd use Index-Middle-Ring though


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2011)

R-Hero said:


> I hold up the middle, ring and pinky. (Kinda like the O.K. sign)





Pinky, ring, middle but knuckle-side out.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I just put it down like any other finger.





You could call it a toe.  That's kinda a put down for a finger, I guess.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Pinky, ring, middle but knuckle-side out.



Isn't that the insulting way?  Or were you being sarcastic.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> Isn't that the insulting way?  Or were you being sarcastic.





 It's just the backwards okay sign.  I'm guessing you were kidding about it being insulting somehow?


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> It's just the backwards okay sign.  I'm guessing you were kidding about it being insulting somehow?



For some reason, I was thinking the backwards peace sign.   That one is offensive in England.

But the OK sign, knuckles out, if sideways means you are a Blood killer (the gang, the Bloods), a gang sign of the Crips.  In modern inner-cities, though, it has become to mean "F-U, I'll kill your a**".

Just don't flash it when you are in the poor urban sections of a US city known for it's gangs. 

Also, the OK sign, if held sideways chest high, with bottom three fingers close together can mean "a**hole" in American Sign Language.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 7, 2011)

The Vulcanian way, of course.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 8, 2011)

Dioltach said:


> I've never come across any three-fingered gesture that might be construed as offensive. Aside from the British two-fingered gesture (which is easy enough to learn and so to avoid), I can only think of one offensive gesture involving fingers, and again, it's easy enough to avoid.




Yeah, it's that two fingered British gesture that can be mistaken at a quick glance or a fair distance...


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 8, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> I do it the standard American three middle fingers way, but altered it when I was stationed in Europe to the thumb +2 method so as not to offend anyone by accident. (good ambassadors and all that.)



Interesting, is there a cultural difference? I'm German, and I'm using the 'thumb +2' method. I was a bit surprised I'm in such a minority (considering the poll results).


----------



## Richards (Jun 9, 2011)

I hold up my pinky and ring fingers, with the other fingers down...but only when I want to indicate "3" in binary.

Johnathan


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 9, 2011)

Jhaelen said:


> Interesting, is there a cultural difference? I'm German, and I'm using the 'thumb +2' method. I was a bit surprised I'm in such a minority (considering the poll results).



Surprisingly, yes.  Most Americans are taught "three" as the index, middle and ring fingers however, as far as I know, in Germany its the "thumb +2" method.  Why, I have no idea.  How does anything become a cultural "norm"?

As for the poll results, I'm sure that owes more to the number of American versus German users.    Why do you use the "eszett/scharfes"  (sri for the Anglicized bastardization of your language, I can't get my keyboard to play nice.) instead of two "S" in you written language?  I'm sure there is an explanation somewhere, but as to why, it probably doesn't really matter.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 9, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Why do you use the "eszett/scharfes"  (sri for the Anglicized bastardization of your language, I can't get my keyboard to play nice.) instead of two "S" in you written language?  I'm sure there is an explanation somewhere, but as to why, it probably doesn't really matter.




You mean the ß? Since the orthographic reform from some ten years ago we have a very good reason to use it: 'ß' means that the preceding vowel is a long one, while 'ss' signals a short vowel, while the actual sound of the diphthong is the same. That proper and place names are not changed just adds a tiny bit of confusion to the oh so simple German language.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 9, 2011)

While in China, I noticed that the pinky, ring, and middle were held like an American "okay" gesture, to mean three. When someone asks if you want coffee and from across a crowded room and you gesture "okay", you might end up with three coffees.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 9, 2011)

> As for the poll results, I'm sure that owes more to the number of American versus German users.



I'm so happy that no one is accusing me of trying to support an agenda with asking a poll question 

I didn't think of the pinky-ring-middle option for "three" when I made the poll. Thinking about it, I have seen that gesture, but it is so rare that it doesn't come to mind until someone else mentions it.

I use the index-middle-ring option for "three." For me, this just seems a logical progression: I show "one" with the index finger, "two" adds the middle finger, "three" adds another finger in that same direction. It seems weird to show one and two with fingers and then flip to the other direction to show three. 

I've never seen anyone show one with just the thumb, or two with the thumb and index. The thumb alone means "yes" or "ok" in America. The thumb and index is a gun.

I remember watching an old (70s) British Irish TV comedian who was missing half his index finger. Something Dave Allen? He was telling a joke about two men, and he held up his hand to show "two" with his index finger and middle finger. But with his index finger missing above the main joint, it looked like he was giving us all "the finger". It was part of his joke, and the audience laughed hard.

Bullgrit


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 9, 2011)

Bullgrit said:


> I remember watching an old (70s) British TV comedian who was missing half his index finger.




Dave Allen at Large


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 9, 2011)

Bullgrit said:


> For me, this just seems a logical progression: I show "one" with the index finger, "two" adds the middle finger, "three" adds another finger in that same direction.




It's also the standard in many industries and professions for a "count-up" (or count-down)...  "One, two, three, GO!" or Three, two, one, GO!"  You point three times, beginning with the index finger (or all three: index-middle-ring), adding (or subtracting) a finger for each successive point, and then waving on with the "go".


----------



## Janx (Jun 10, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Surprisingly, yes.  Most Americans are taught "three" as the index, middle and ring fingers however, as far as I know, in Germany its the "thumb +2" method.  Why, I have no idea.  How does anything become a cultural "norm"?




Having lived here all my life, I don't recall ever being taught that.  And since I do it wrong, and can barely even do it this "American" way, I suspect it is regional at best.

I'm pretty sure it's simply a matter of circumstance which way folks do it, rather than any formal training.  I highly doubt there were nuns whacking thumbs because children counted wrong.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 10, 2011)

Janx said:


> I'm pretty sure it's simply a matter of circumstance which way folks do it, rather than any formal training.  I highly doubt there were nuns whacking thumbs because children counted wrong.



You mean like they did if a child prefered to use its left hand? 

Being left-handed I don't think it's that unlikely. I mean, I'm not _that_ old and I still remember encountering plenty of people trying to tell me I was doing something 'wrong'.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2011)

Strange I do it both...my right hand it is index, middle and ring but on my left it is middle, ring & pinky.


----------



## Janx (Jun 10, 2011)

Jhaelen said:


> Being left-handed I don't think it's that unlikely. I mean, I'm not _that_ old and I still remember encountering plenty of people trying to tell me I was doing something 'wrong'.




thats only because we like picking on those who aren't Right.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 10, 2011)

Hand of Evil said:


> Strange I do it both...my right hand it is index, middle and ring but on my left it is middle, ring & pinky.



That's probably because one of your hands is the 'Hand of Evil'


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 12, 2011)

Jan van Leyden said:


> You mean the ß? Since the orthographic reform from some ten years ago we have a very good reason to use it: 'ß' means that the preceding vowel is a long one, while 'ss' signals a short vowel, while the actual sound of the diphthong is the same. That proper and place names are not changed just adds a tiny bit of confusion to the oh so simple German language.



Oh, I get the reason why it's used, but why exactly did they choose that symbol?  But, as I said, it doesn't really matter as long as we know how to use it correctly.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 12, 2011)

Janx said:


> <SNIP> I highly doubt there were nuns whacking thumbs because children counted wrong.



Are you sure?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Umbran said:


> I know several folks who are trained in American sign language, and for them it is thumb, index, and middle finger.



That's me. The other way means "W." The okay sign means "F."


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 13, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Oh, I get the reason why it's used, but why exactly did they choose that symbol?




It grew from the ligation of two different characters used for s sounds in old German script. A good graphical representation of its origin is here.

So basically it represents a double s.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

to gesture three I hold up all three of my arms, other than that I hold all five fingers up and let the other person figure it out, but when they get confused I hold index middle ring.

On the other stuff, last year we had a French FES (foreign exchange student) and he used thumb+2 for three.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 13, 2011)

I hold up my thumb and index. Just those ones.

Points to anyone that gets that one.


----------



## Impeesa (Jun 20, 2011)

Siberys said:


> I hold up my thumb and index. Just those ones.
> 
> Points to anyone that gets that one.




Best way, right here. That'll get you to 31 without using the other hand, let alone toes and whatnot.

Others agree you should start from the thumb, too. Apparently the Scout salute means six.


----------

